
ATLAS (CERN) has just published its first paper with 13TeV Run 2 data - JohnHammersley
http://atlas-physics-updates.web.cern.ch/atlas-physics-updates/2015/07/24/atlas-measurements-of-the-ridge-in-proton-proton-collisions-at-13tev/
======
JohnHammersley
The original link gives the context to this paper that was released on Sept
16: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.04776](http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.04776)

